# Rainbow Gatherings



## BlewJ

I understand there are national and regional ones. I have yet to attend. How does one know when/where they are, whether regional or otherwise? I'd love to start attending and maybe even meet some of ya's.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

so i geuss theres one in ashland OR comming up. im not sure on details but if it is im sure to go ppl r already tellin me to go. if anyone has info pm me.


----------



## Gypsy Smile

this december.
Ocala.
be there brother.


----------



## downhome kid stoney

rumors have it oregon is goin down right now, blacksheep xmas in bagdad arizona, seed camp starts nov 1st, ocala is in feb but theres kids in the woods as early as thanksgiving,


----------



## BlewJ

Are there ever any in Ohio?


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

fuck im gonna have to find sum of my buddies and head over then. which means i also have to go get my sleepin bag from camp.erg. 
hopefully ill make it up there


----------



## BlewJ

Gypsy Smile said:


> this December.
> Ocala, FL.
> Be there, brother.


 
I'll try.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

if i go this will be my first as well.


----------



## BlewJ

We'll become part of the Rainbow tribal family.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

totally. should b fun. just depends if i can get my ass out there hahah


----------



## BlewJ

I would like to find one close by where I live, but most likely there won't be one around here until warmer months come back.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

ya i wish the one here was in the summer. its been mostly pouring down rain here so ya. not so much fun. summer mnths here are so much better.


----------



## BlewJ

What state?


----------



## BlewJ

2011 Annual Rainbow Gathering - Welcome Home


----------



## BlewJ

I'm mainly wondering what the difference between the annual one in the link above is vs. the smaller, more local ones I hear about but don't know how to find. Confusion is mainly what's kept me from one so far.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

not sure. ill have to look at tht site a bit more later when i have more time on a comp.


----------



## thisisme

Rainbow Family of Living Light Unofficial Home Page thats the site, should be able to get some info off there. ALOT of it is word of mouth as well.


----------



## CanoeTramp

BlewJ said:


> Are there ever any in Ohio?



The Allegheny National Forest , North wester Penna. Is most Likely the closest Rainbow gathering to Ohio. About once every ten years, The last gathering there was this past july.


----------



## BlewJ

How do you keep track? I don't wanna miss the next one.


----------



## vandalette

I thought ocala was in febuary?


----------



## stellaxtara

Its now!! Head for the woods! I'll be going down there soon... i'm looking forward to it, will be a first for me as well


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx

Coalgrove, Ohio...outside of Portsmouth and Ironton. If you go to Granny's headshop, the owner has alotta land and his kid and their freinds are family out there. they had a solstice gathering. not a big event, but alotta likeminded people, three converted school buses out there. One for sure has been made into a living space by Jabels. Was out there early september and met up with a guy Shawn who goes out there. Granny's is the only headshop within the area of Portsmouth, so if you check there you may find some info about local gatherings or at least shin digs.


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx

its a beautiful forest, and lucy tends to come around quite a bit. its a good break from the polluted industrious towns there.


----------



## stellaxtara

xRastaxRuggzx said:


> Coalgrove, Ohio...outside of Portsmouth and Ironton. If you go to Granny's headshop, the owner has alotta land and his kid and their freinds are family out there. they had a solstice gathering. not a big event, but alotta likeminded people, three converted school buses out there. One for sure has been made into a living space by Jabels. Was out there early september and met up with a guy Shawn who goes out there. Granny's is the only headshop within the area of Portsmouth, so if you check there you may find some info about local gatherings or at least shin digs.


 
thanks for sharing


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx

not a problem. you know Phil of the Future? rainbow kid from the west? i havent been to a gathering yet, but id enjoy it.


----------

